# Flat bands for Dankung "Cougar"



## terry13111 (Sep 19, 2010)

Who sells a good hunting flat band that works well with the Cougar from Dankung? Sorry for the band questions. I am new to slingshots and want to experiment. Thanks


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

hey terry
get one from garry flatband
one from texas bill
one from perry at a+ slingshots
an bunny buster has some also
then there is the the hunter bands
from fish in the u,k those will
knock down a tank 
all are top notch an then some
if i left anybody out im sorry
hopes this helps you out 
there are all here on the fourm


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Terry, i would get myself a rotary cutter then some Thera- Band Gold Black Blue or Siver and make your own. They are really easy to make and you will have plenty of fun making them yourself


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

As Jeff said, their are lots of great band makers on here.







I depends a lot on what you want..... single flatbands or a double looped sets that goes through the holes in the fork. I make both. PM me if I can help you! 
Perry ~ A+ Slingshots


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

I can recommend on Tex's and A+, both are great bands that I own.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

seem this guy sells the theraband slingshot bands?

trulytexas.com


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Get The Tex Express Bands you wont be disappointed. Yea!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

heres a video of flatbands in use on a cougar:

http://www.youtube.com/user/jackssheduk#p/u/5/AZP14yX4W4c


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

fish said:


> heres a video of flatbands in use on a cougar:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...u/5/AZP14yX4W4c


with shooting like that you should enter the comp to win and name the slingshot, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

'


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

t


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> the word that was edited was s. n. i. g. g. e. r. it means.. a sly or disrespectful laugh, esp one partly stifled and was not ment to offend, just having a play with you guys from the states........ go easy on me !


It's a little zany, I know. Try the work "snicker" next time. It's not just a candy bar.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

In my opinion,hunting bands need much power,right?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

jephroux said:


> hey terry
> get one from garry flatband
> one from texas bill
> one from perry at a+ slingshots
> ...


You can buy them...as long as you have Paypal and live in the United States for the American makers, except Perry. I'm darned near talked out of flat bands over it.


----------

